# كتاب إدارة المشاريع الإصدار الرابع - عربي - إنكليزي



## millysoft (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب إدارة المشاريع الإصدار الرابع باللغتين: عربي-إنكليزي​ 
PMBOK 4th Edition in Arabic & English

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذه هي مشاركتي الأولى بالمنتدى
وأرجو أن يكون موضوعي مفيد للجميع​ 

من هنا حمل النسخة العربية كاملة :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/152397848/6e169ff6/1_Arabic_by_Abdelsattar_Almilly.html

من هنا حمل النسخة الإنكليزية كاملة:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/152397839/565039a7/2_English_by_Abdelsattar_Almilly_.html

وإن شاء الله موفقين​


----------



## sh2awaa (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ياخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## millysoft (15 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يسلمك أخي ............ و ادعولنا مشان ننجح بفحصها إن شاء الله بالقريب العاجل


----------



## msolyi0891 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

Thanx Abd..wish u success in it ..may be we can discuss about the topics


----------



## millysoft (15 نوفمبر 2009)

msolyi0891 قال:


> thanx abd..wish u success in it ..may be we can discuss about the topics


 
الله يسلمك أخي إياد

ومشكور عالتعليق


----------



## ربيع ليبيا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## إبن رشد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

كتاب رائع، لك جزيل الشكر أخي


----------



## intec2 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي ابو محمد ... على إهتمامك 
وبالتوفيق 

أخوك ابو لمار


----------



## حمزهههههه (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابن الدولة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر على مجهوداتكم الطيبة .. 
ربي يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mohdhhh2000 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر على وضعك للكتاب PMBOK 4th باللغتين .
لن يجد أحد الإصدار الرابع من PMBOK في أي موقع في الإنترنت ولكنك ياأخي العزيز كنت شجاع
ووضعت هذا الكتاب باللغتين مع العلم إن PMI ترفض هذا الشي بسبب أن الحقوق محفوظه ل PMI 

أسأل الله لك التوفيق في كل حياتك


----------



## احمد75 (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## millysoft (27 نوفمبر 2009)

mohdhhh2000 قال:


> ألف شكر على وضعك للكتاب pmbok 4th باللغتين .
> لن يجد أحد الإصدار الرابع من pmbok في أي موقع في الإنترنت ولكنك ياأخي العزيز كنت شجاع
> ووضعت هذا الكتاب باللغتين مع العلم إن pmi ترفض هذا الشي بسبب أن الحقوق محفوظه ل pmi
> 
> أسأل الله لك التوفيق في كل حياتك


 
أخي الكريم 

أتمنى للجميع الإستفادة (بغض النظر عن رفض الpmi للنشر)

لأني بالفعل عانيت وأنا أبحث عن الإصدار العربي بالنت

وبالتوفيق


----------



## ابو الأمين (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## zzmaher (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ياخى العزيز بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب رائعه


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن أعرف ايه هى التخصصات اللى تقدر تستفاد من الكورس ده


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (14 ديسمبر 2009)

أثابك الله الجنة.................................................................................


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## said337 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (15 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## abdallam (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخى الكريم هل يمكن تحميل الكتابين على موقع اخر لان اللنكات لاتفتح فى بعض البلاد


----------



## arch.hani (20 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanks alot.....Amzaing Books thank you again.


----------



## Jalmood (20 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية .

أخوك


----------



## abdallam (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجوك اخى الكريم اعادة الابلود على موقع اخر حتى ولو كان الربيدشير او ايسى شير


----------



## أبو فارس 1983 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## safety113 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*Thanksssssssssssssssssssss*

Thanks
very good


----------



## بنت المدني 1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يرضى عنك ويوفقك ان شاء الله 
الف شكر


----------



## abuyara (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## abdallam (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الكرام اللذين تمكنو من تحميل الكتب الرجاء اعادة تجديد الروابط بروابط اخرى لوجود مشاكل فى الفورشير لا نستطيع التحميل منها ومشكورين مقدماً


----------



## abdallam (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة فى النسخة العربية بروابط اخرى


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (5 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mkhtardana (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## managment (10 يناير 2010)

a7san allah elaik


----------



## جمال السيد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..ولكن هل ممكن تنزلهم تاني على رابط آخر لأن الرابيد والفور شير لا يعمل عندي ...ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmedafatah (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## كنشين (12 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الكرام اللذين تمكنوا من تحميل الكتب الرجاء اعادة التحميل علئ archive.org


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

شيء رائع جدا وخاصة انو الكتاب باللغتين


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

*شيء رائع جدا وخاصة انو الكتاب باللغتين*​


----------



## قاسم محمد شحادة (13 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وامدكم بالصحة والعافية


----------



## heshamtaher (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك. مشاركه متميزة جدا


----------



## wael2alfa (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى 
وجعل ذلك فى موازين حسناتكم


----------



## عصام سليمان مصباح (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (24 يناير 2010)

*بمناسبة اول مشاركة للمهندس الاخ الفاضل عصام سليما ن مصباح 
نرحب بالمهندس عصام سليمان فى الملتقى 
ونامل منه التفاعل والمشاركة الفعالة فيما يطرح من موضوعات 
وان لايبخل علينا بما لديه من خبرات ستكون ان اشاء الله اضافة يستفيد منها الجميع *


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## body55 (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
...................................................


----------



## مشروع مقاول (25 يناير 2010)

الف شكر لك
مواضيعك مفيده جدا استمر ونحن نتابع


----------



## SAIFASAD (6 فبراير 2010)

ممتاز جدا عمل متميز بحق ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mor3bhom (7 فبراير 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه ماقصرتم


----------



## السيدمحمدمحمدياقوت (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك وجزاك اللة خيرا ونفع اللة الامة ونصر الاسلام


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ارجوشاكرا تحمليه بغير
4share
لان هذا الرابط لايفتح عندنا


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
والله بارك الله فيك
والف شكر علي الكتب الممتاذة


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (23 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
ولكن الخط في النسخة العربية غير واضح


----------



## marks (24 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (27 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل

مأجور ومشكور

الحمد لله


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## muf (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## azzam14 (9 مارس 2010)

*كتاب رائع
شكرا
*


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد انا بتعلم منكم جامد اوى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو طارق فنجاوي (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الطيب وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.............


----------



## mostafa rehan (18 مارس 2010)

*ياخى العزيز بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## body55 (18 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على مجهوداتكم الطيبة .. 
ربي يعطيكم العافية

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## omer jamal ibrahim (19 مارس 2010)

ربنا يطول في عمرك


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## bfkhm (23 مارس 2010)

الأخ الكريم, الإخوة الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لك الشكر الجزيل على هذه الكتب القيمة
فعلاً هذه كتب حقيقية ومنهاجية وذات مصداقية موثوقة
وأرجو من كافة الأخوة الأعضاء الاقتداء بك وتقديم كل ماهو مفيد حقاً
وذلك لتجنب هدر وقت وفكر الأخوة الأعضاء الباحثين عن العلم والمعرفة
فكلنا على يقين بأن يبحث عن العلم كمن يبحث عن إبرة في كومة قش
وما قدمته أيها الأخ الكريم كان يمن يقدم الحليب الطازج للطفل الرضيع
وفقكم الله لما فيه خير للأمة الإسلامية
وجزاكم الله عنا كل الخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## master4san (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Hatman (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء 
و هذا من طيب كرمك 

ألف شكر لاتكفي*


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (26 مارس 2010)

حياك الله أخي الكريم .... ولك كل التقدير ...


----------



## yasser117 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهوج الطيب وجعله اللع فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yasser117 (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## saud996 (25 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك ياحبيب


----------



## غريب الدآر (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي على المجهود المتميز والله يجزاك الخير
كتاب مفيد جدا ولابد منه لكل من بهتم بأدارة المشاريع


----------



## خالد المرجاوي (27 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## SAIFASAD (5 مايو 2010)

ياسلام عليك يابطل مشكووووووووووووووور جدا لقد أتحفتنا بهدية قيمة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد المرجاوي (5 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## mohamed.halem (11 مايو 2010)

صديقي العزيز هل يمكنك رفع النسخة العربي و الانجليزي مرة اخري 
حيث انني بعد التنزيل لم تعمل معي
و شكرا جذيلاً


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (23 مايو 2010)

انت باشا والله
وربنا يوفقك ويبارك لنا فيك


----------



## firasmohammed (24 مايو 2010)

بارك الله بالقائمين على هذا المنتدى وبلاخ المشارك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (24 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (26 مايو 2010)

انى محتاج هذا الكتاب ولكن للاسف فو شير لايعمل معى ودائما يعطى هذة الرسالة 
*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*

وارجو رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (2 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
لكن الرابط لا يعمل
أرجو منكم وضع رابط جديد


----------



## هاتف (25 يونيو 2010)

عفوا لكن الرابط غير صالح


----------



## badwi (30 مارس 2011)

عفوا لكن الرابط غير صالح


----------



## boushy (6 أبريل 2011)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*​


----------



## eng_hossam_01 (10 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر يا با شا


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 يونيو 2011)

الملفات غير شغالة يرجى اعادة رفعها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المذود (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن إعادة رفع الملفات الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## eng_afify (19 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سقراط2004 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بكل اسف التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## wahed2012 (21 أغسطس 2012)

عيدكم مبارك
الملف غير موجود


----------

